# Yabbies around Newcastle??



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

As above i am looking for a location to trap some locally (within an hour of Newcastle NSW) to breed up for bait. Im just sick of buying them to go fishing. I have no access to private dams.

Would also pay for some larger breeders if anyone has some spare.

Thanks in advance


----------



## yutryn (Sep 6, 2008)

hey mate I'm from Newcastle aswell 
I can get yabbies and big breeders aswell but i have to travel to
the family farm to get them and I won't be going for a few months so if you still need them then 
I will grab you as many as you want

cheers
Dan


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Dan that would be great. I am hoping to get some before the spring breeding season.

I am especially after Cherax destructor http://www.arkive.org/yabbie-crayfish/c ... /info.html, but have been able to collect 4 3cm juveniles of Cherax setosus (The Newcastle Yabbie http://www.aabio.com.au/afcp-9.html) it is alot smaller and slower to grow than the common one in farm dams distinguished by having a hairy underside to their nippers.


----------

